# 1st crack at Holz H.



## sgcsalsero (Apr 29, 2008)

took three hours, I haven't quite figured a method to shingle the top to get the rain to sheet off but that'll come . . really like the idea of hiding the nasties inside this and overall stability (time will tell!), next one will be wider but I'm stopping at 5 ft., not anxious to hoist stuff up to 6ft or more

thanks to the members who gave me input


----------



## Burn-1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not bad for the first go round. 

If you do another you should try to angle the wood so it is pointing more 'downhill' for the first 4 vertical feet so when the splits dry they sort of all collapse toward the center and give it some strength. On the ones I did like yours, where the splits are mostly flat I got weak areas and collapses. You can start flattening and angling up on the top if you are going to shingle it with half splits and some small rounds. Still you have the right idea.


----------



## sgcsalsero (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, my next pile of wood I'm going to deliberately separate wood to make building one of these easier.  Getting the angle was challenging, have you found a certain method works for shimming?

What a conversation starter this thing is w/ neighbors & friends.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (May 1, 2008)

looks good to me, i had one about that size, and then i went right around it again with another row, made a huge stack!

covers perfect with a tarp, i like the camo tarps, looks cool.


----------



## Burd (May 9, 2008)

I Like it I made mine 7x7


----------



## skinnykid (May 16, 2008)

wicked cool! I will have to try that. Is the bottom row just on the ground??


----------



## sgcsalsero (May 16, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> wicked cool! I will have to try that. Is the bottom row just on the ground??



Yep, but there is good run off there and wood is sitting on some gravel as well


----------



## Burd (May 17, 2008)

churchie said:
			
		

> skinnykid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have mine on the ground to I wish I had it on pallets The thing there it dont look so hot pallets are sq. So my first row I call throw away wood. I'll leave it there till the pile is down to that row and build another holz right on top of the throw away row 
I really liking the Holz My wood has been stacked for a couple of month and its turning grey and getting checks one the ends the pile has moved down my marking pole 4" I have some pine that I have to splitt this weekend and im going to splitt is pine around 3"to 4"x 18" and make the holz out of that pine That will be some really good starters for this winter burns


----------



## WarmGuy (May 20, 2008)

I've found that the smaller the diameter, the harder it is to build.


----------



## sgcsalsero (May 20, 2008)

I've started to work on my second, should be 50% larger, I'll post a couple pics and thoughts once its done.


----------

